# Russo & Steele Auction Damage



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Found this on another site.
If you watched Barrett Jackson last week you noticed the severe weather that was peppering Scottsdale. It did considerable damage to cars slated for auction OUUUUUUUUCH:

Picasa Web Albums - tjmyers769 - Russo and Ste...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Wholey crap! Hope they paid their insurance premiums!!


----------



## gtomuscle (Dec 11, 2009)

I was down at both of those auctions nothing happened at barrett jackson, but it was NASTY at the russo and steele auction. They were shut down for a couple of days until they got it cleaned up. Some cars were not hurt but the ones had got it the worst had poles on top of them.


----------



## heyman (Jan 15, 2010)

hear there having a scratch and dent sale,,, sorry that's not funny


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm surprised these highly valuable cars weren't being stored securely inside to begin with...


----------

